# Wozu Makros?



## huntertech (19. August 2009)

Gaming-Mäuse und -Tastaturen haben ja meist zusatztasten um Makros einzuprogrammieren. Mir fällt auf die schnelle aber nicht ein, was man in Spielen für sinnvolle Makros machen kann. Was programmiert ihr so für Makros auf eure Peripherie?


----------



## Einstein (19. August 2009)

in rollenspielen, sind diese unverzichtbar! da hat man dan gewisse schnellzauber, du man z.b. durch drücken von alt+1; alt+2 ... aktiviert! Da iss es schn mal einfacher nur eine taste drücken zu müssen.

2. beispiel: bei battöefield 2 kann man heli auch alleine fliegen und die sitze wechseln um mit der TV rakete zu schießen. geht bei mir mit einem tastendruck! sonst müssste ich:
F2 -> zur TV Rakete wechseln -> raktete abschießen -> rakete ins ziel lenken -> F1 -> weiterfliegen
so muss ich nur:
Makrotaste -> Rakete ins Ziel lenken -> weiterfliegen

LG Einstein


----------



## Phil_5 (19. August 2009)

Makros sind schon ne feine sache. 

Im Windows Betrieb kannste auch Programme auf die Makrotasten legen.
Ingame hab ich das mal zum Chatten gebraucht weil ich nicht immer "Say:" schreiben wollte. 
Bei CS hab ich damit mal das Einkaufen unheimlich verkürtzt. 

Aber wie bereits erwähnt ist das eigentlich mehr was für Rollenspiele.


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2009)

Auch gut sind Makros bei Crysis: Ich hab z.B. die Funktionen des Nano-Suits auf Makros belegt, somit kann ich mit einem Tastendruck sofort den Modus wechseln und muss nicht in diesem Menü rumkramen. Besonders pratkisch bei stressigen Momenten. Allerdings geht das nur über die "MR"-Taste.


----------



## DON (19. August 2009)

Einstein schrieb:


> 2. beispiel: bei battöefield 2 kann man heli auch alleine fliegen und die sitze wechseln um mit der TV rakete zu schießen. geht bei mir mit einem tastendruck! sonst müssste ich:
> F2 -> zur TV Rakete wechseln -> raktete abschießen -> rakete ins ziel lenken -> F1 -> weiterfliegen
> so muss ich nur:
> Makrotaste -> Rakete ins Ziel lenken -> weiterfliegen
> ...


Ich spiele auch ab und zu BF2 und hab ne tastatur mit macro tasten aber erklär mir ma wie du das machst das du mit der macro funktion den heli unter kontrolle hältst und gleichzeitigdie TV Rakete steuerst. Die helis stürzen doch ab wenn mann den pilotenplatz verlässt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. August 2009)

Hat einer zufällig die Raptor Gaming K2 Tastatur??? Ich komme mit den Makros ja mal gar nicht klar, und die Anleitung und das Programm ist voll beschissen zu verstehen.

Wäre nett, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte! (Bin auch Bf2ler).


----------



## Chucky1978 (19. August 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hat einer zufällig die Raptor Gaming K2 Tastatur??? Ich komme mit den Makros ja mal gar nicht klar, und die Anleitung und das Programm ist voll beschissen zu verstehen.
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte! (Bin auch Bf2ler).



Schau dir doch einfach die vordefinierten Makros von diversen Profilen an, und nehme die als Beispiel... ich kenne das Keyboard zwar nicht, aber ich weis nur von superbiligen Keyboards, das dort ab und zu die Markos dank der beigefügten billig Software beschissen zu programmieren sind. und das Raptor ist ein höheres Niveau als diverse NoName/Genius-Keyboards. Ist idr peep-einfach...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. August 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Schau dir doch einfach die vordefinierten Makros von diversen Profilen an, und nehme die als Beispiel... ich kenne das Keyboard zwar nicht, aber ich weis nur von superbiligen Keyboards, das dort ab und zu die Markos dank der beigefügten billig Software beschissen zu programmieren sind. und das Raptor ist ein höheres Niveau als diverse NoName/Genius-Keyboards. Ist idr peep-einfach...



Ich habe kein einziges Profil sichten können weder auf einer CD noch irgendwo im Internet...das Programieren sieht auch einfach aus, aber es wird nicht umgesetzt im game obwohl es ganz einfache Befehle sind!


----------



## Chucky1978 (19. August 2009)

Ups.. habe die K2 gerade mit einem gewissen Saitek-Model verwechselt. Nehme meine Aussage bezüglich der K2 zurück... in meinen Augen ist es eine "billige".. aber das hat ja nichts unbedingt zu heissen.

Evtl. funktioniert die Software nicht so wie sie soll... Vista ? Treiberupdates gabs ja sowerit ich gerade lese keine mehr für die K2 und ab XP/XPx64 ist dort schluss. Evtl. liegts daran.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. August 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Ups.. habe die K2 gerade mit einem gewissen Saitek-Model verwechselt. Nehme meine Aussage bezüglich der K2 zurück... in meinen Augen ist es eine "billige".. aber das hat ja nichts unbedingt zu heissen.
> 
> Evtl. funktioniert die Software nicht so wie sie soll... Vista ? Treiberupdates gabs ja sowerit ich gerade lese keine mehr für die K2 und ab XP/XPx64 ist dort schluss. Evtl. liegts daran.



Alle Treiber sind Aktuell, und ein Vista Button ist auch auf dem Karton drauf gewesen...Mhhhh und 50€ "billig"... sie sollte halt zur Raptor Gamingmouse M3 Passen.


----------



## Einstein (22. August 2009)

DON schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch ab und zu BF2 und hab ne tastatur mit macro tasten aber erklär mir ma wie du das machst das du mit der macro funktion den heli unter kontrolle hältst und gleichzeitigdie TV Rakete steuerst. Die helis stürzen doch ab wenn mann den pilotenplatz verlässt.



Du das geht auch ohne Macros, aber mit is einfacher! Du musst wenn du ein Ziel findest die Helinase etwas links davon setzten, dann switschen und schießen! Der heli zieht immer nach rechts, wenn keiner fliegt!

einfach mal probieren, Übung macht den Meister 
gibt leute die machen damit ordentlich punkte in einer runde! ich flige trotzdm lieber zu 2. ist einfacher!


----------



## Professor Frink (22. August 2009)

also ich bin makro, fan auf einer g15 hab ich auf den makro tasten die einzeln makros für 3 klassen und auf der maus einfach knöppe die du oft brauchst, is auch cool für fotobearbeitung, zv copy, paste


----------

